# FINITE Case for Paperwhite 2



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I posted this in the 'Lets Talk Kindle' forum.

I just received my FINITE case. It's so light weight and comfortable to hold. The bezel is completely protected. The auto on/off feature works flawlessly too. Best part is that it cost under $10.

http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Paperwhite-All-New-Resolution-Next-Gen/dp/B009S2CWX4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1381184454&sr=8-5&keywords=fintie+case+paperwhite


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> I posted this in the 'Lets Talk Kindle' forum.
> 
> I just received my FINITE case. It's so light weight and comfortable to hold. The bezel is completely protected. The auto on/off feature works flawlessly too. Best part is that it cost under $10.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Paperwhite-All-New-Resolution-Next-Gen/dp/B009S2CWX4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1381184454&sr=8-5&keywords=fintie+case+paperwhite


Very Nice!!...Looks similar to the one I got ....but I wanted a handstrap to help hold it... and an elastic strap to keep it closed.. I don't care about the auto on/off feature..;-)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251242419733?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I like yours too.  I think I may need to order a 'backup' case.


----------



## llc328 (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree!.... at these prices I think a backup case  is a must!..;-))


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the Fintie brand of case for other electronics (tablets). I haven't tried the Fintie case for the Paperwhite but it looks nice!!


----------

